# Shifa Interview 2014



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey, when i emaied Shifa they said they'd start calling people for interview from 13th October which is today. Has anyone been called yet? How does one know they been called (email, telephone call?) 
Also if we post past interview questions here it'll help everyone


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

People who called today, say Shifa will start sending out emails tomorrow i.e the 14th of Oct. 
I found some thread here for 2013s interviews. You guys should read the Official thread for Shifa interviews 2013. There was:
1. Why do you want to be a doctor?
and ethics questions like:
-If a woman who has had 7 children comes for an abortion what would you do?
-Would u carry out an abortion on a raped girl?

I think we should all google ethics questions and discuss them here! That's basically how they will judge I guess.


----------



## Raza Jafar (Sep 21, 2013)

I think we should wait for tomorrow  Its too early to discuss.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

It'll come to interviews once I know I got a shot at it or not. Dont want to prepare for an interview that's not even happening for me! lol


----------



## haroonafzaal (Oct 2, 2014)

nice thread .. Waiting for tomorrow .. Its going to be a fateful day


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

Wait whats happening tomorrow? Is a list being uploaded? Will it be uploaded in batches or all at once?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

essay said:


> Wait whats happening tomorrow? Is a list being uploaded? Will it be uploaded in batches or all at once?


Candidates will receive emails calling them for the interview. Don't know about any lists.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

If anyone gets an email today please do let us know! Also mention your aggregate out of 87.5
Good luck


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Someone's got one. I didnt... Anyone else?


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm kinda glad you said that 
Neither have I! 
I'm so worried now and when I emailed them they said this "You will be receiving an email from our side . We have sent emails to the selected students for interviews .
If you havent receive any email then you may have not been selected." 
Extra freaked me out >.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

essay said:


> I'm kinda glad you said that
> Neither have I!
> I'm so worried now and when I emailed them they said this "You will be receiving an email from our side . We have sent emails to the selected students for interviews .
> If you havent receive any email then you may have not been selected."
> Extra freaked me out >.



CALL THEM IF SOMEONE DOESNT GET AN EMAIL with aggregate above 63! I just did and the woman is like, 'I dont understand why you didnt receive it. I will convey this to the admission cell right away! You are listed here but you didnt get an email is strange.'

Extremely careless of them! Call them people, asap!


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> CALL THEM IF SOMEONE DOESNT GET AN EMAIL with aggregate above 63! I just did and the woman is like, 'I dont understand why you didnt receive it. I will convey this to the admission cell right away! You are listed here but you didnt get an email is strange.'
> 
> Extremely careless of them! Call them people, asap!


what about with 61.2 aggregate :/


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

essay said:


> what about with 61.2 aggregate :/


I said 63 in light of my own. But khan had aggregate lower than me. Still call them! Dont wait on it! They'll never know your case till you highlight it


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I said 63 in light of my own. But khan had aggregate lower than me. Still call them! Dont wait on it! They'll never know your case till you highlight it


Khan had 63 too :/ 
but yes I'll call!! Wish me luck


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

essay said:


> Khan had 63 too :/
> but yes I'll call!! Wish me luck


Best of luck!


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Best of luck!


called them minimum is 62 i have 61


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

essay said:


> called them minimum is 62 i have 61


 Will they call other later? If people drop out?


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Will they call other later? If people drop out?


I asked her if they would and she said that theyll send letters to the people selected ie above 62 and then from there people will be chosen! MY LUCK!


----------



## farhan12100 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Interview Email*

I just received my email from STMU admissions for my interview. Its on 23rd oct 8 AM. My aggregate excluding the interview is 62.57. 
Could someone please tell me the type of questions i will be asked at my interview ?


----------



## sa_bookworm (Sep 16, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> People who called today, say Shifa will start sending out emails tomorrow i.e the 14th of Oct.
> I found some thread here for 2013s interviews. You guys should read the Official thread for Shifa interviews 2013. There was:
> 1. Why do you want to be a doctor?
> and ethics questions like:
> ...



Am I the only one who's stumped as to how this should be answered? The first one's easy but the next two....
If this question was asked in a place like London, the answer is simple: it's their right and you have to do it. 
But considering that this is an Islamic state and Islam condemns abortions...what then? How do you answer this?


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

sa_bookworm said:


> Am I the only one who's stumped as to how this should be answered? The first one's easy but the next two....
> If this question was asked in a place like London, the answer is simple: it's their right and you have to do it.
> But considering that this is an Islamic state and Islam condemns abortions...what then? How do you answer this?


You would do an abortion. Simple as that.
For raped case, you have to if that girl ask you to. You cant do anything by your own or force them to do something.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

sa_bookworm said:


> Am I the only one who's stumped as to how this should be answered? The first one's easy but the next two....
> If this question was asked in a place like London, the answer is simple: it's their right and you have to do it.
> But considering that this is an Islamic state and Islam condemns abortions...what then? How do you answer this?


From what I have figured, there are mixed answers online for the rape question. But in the other one, its somewhat unanimous in the Islamic way that 'abortion only if mothers life is in danger'. 
I am really stuck with the rape one now. I doubt Islam would punish a 13 year old with a child she cannot handle. But then again, aborting it wouldn't be acceptable either. I really dont know about it.

Everyone is shrugging these off that they wont be asked. They were asked last year according to 2013 candidates.

Oh there is also the Euthanasia one included in ethics questions.

- - - Updated - - -

Even contraception is not allowed according to the majority of sources. To which I hope, they dont ask us such stuff. Abortion is simply out of question. It is however allowed to save the mothers life. If someone has already had 7 children. they were supposed to think about it earlier or get a hysterectomy or a vasectomy or such. If doctors were to start aborting children for couples with too many kids, that would obviously be unethical.


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> From what I have figured, there are mixed answers online for the rape question. But in the other one, its somewhat unanimous in the Islamic way that 'abortion only if mothers life is in danger'.
> I am really stuck with the rape one now. I doubt Islam would punish a 13 year old with a child she cannot handle. But then again, aborting it wouldn't be acceptable either. I really dont know about it.
> 
> Everyone is shrugging these off that they wont be asked. They were asked last year according to 2013 candidates.
> ...


NOOOO... you are using wrong approach. You dont have to think it according to islamic point of view. Similar q were asked in Aku and i know what is answer. You have to answer them according to doctors code of practice and licencing. ou have to do whatever your patient ask you to. I have my whole family in medicine and i know what they have to go through. Even if taliban came with a bullet shot and ask for treatment, you have to do it whatsoever.

Euthanasia is the best topic i got to debate on. Its illegal everywhere except in Denmark.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Danish.sohail said:


> NOOOO... you are using wrong approach. You dont have to think it according to islamic point of view. Similar q were asked in Aku and i know what is answer. You have to answer them according to doctors code of practice and licencing. ou have to do whatever your patient ask you to. I have my whole family in medicine and i know what they have to go through. Even if taliban came with a bullet shot and ask for treatment, you have to do it whatsoever.
> 
> Euthanasia is the best topic i got to debate on. Its illegal everywhere except in Denmark.


Almost all the students who have passed the Shifa test said they pay a lot of attention to the Islamic point of view during the interview. Besides, there is barely any country in the world where you go and say I need and abortion and its like a no questions asked sort of thing. Even if its legal anywhere, its disputed. In the states itself, there is a lot of legal debates going on about the abortion law and many states have banned it unless it has medical grounds. And Pakistan medical conduct follows Shariah laws closely and its pretty much not allowed in Islam for birth control. I dont know about AKU, I haven't come across anyone who got accepted there so I am just going to focus on Shifa.
I dont know about you guys, but I will be going with what people accepted to Shifa have to say about the interview.


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Almost all the students who have passed the Shifa test said they pay a lot of attention to the Islamic point of view during the interview. Besides, there is barely any country in the world where you go and say I need and abortion and its like a no questions asked sort of thing. Even if its legal anywhere, its disputed. In the states itself, there is a lot of legal debates going on about the abortion law and many states have banned it unless it has medical grounds. And Pakistan medical conduct follows Shariah laws closely and its pretty much not allowed in Islam for birth control. I dont know about AKU, I haven't come across anyone who got accepted there so I am just going to focus on Shifa.
> I dont know about you guys, but I will be going with what people accepted to Shifa have to say about the interview.


Yeah whatever suits to you. But i asked everyone yesterday, my dad, taya abu, tayi ami and chacho. All of them said you cant force your opinion. Then chacho gave me a real life example. Questioning is necessary for documentation and to see how that child have begotten. In case you have husband, you have to take his consent as well. Consent of both is required if you are married.

Yeah, thats latin america. As there are sects in Islam, similarly there are in christanity. There is a sect who doesnt even go for blood transfusion, so abortion and contraceptive to buhat door ki bat. For the same reason they have large families of 11-12 kids. I guess they are called something like Roman ----- christians. Still you should read that code of conduct. Though i always suggest others not to involve religion in debates and talks. Coz its risky as koi bhi kabhi bi offend ho skta.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

I think we should just answer with what we believe to be correct, only because we might be counter questioned. And if we answered with what we think they want to hear, we won't be able to give convincing arguments when they ask us further questions.


----------



## Ali11 (Oct 14, 2014)

i think its not important to give answers with much arguements ..They will not see whether we are putting our answers right or not..They will see our approach and power of making decisions ..I think as much as we give reasons more questions they will ask of that topic to confuse us ..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

'Why' is almost always the answer when u give ur opinion.


----------



## ameer 3333 (Jul 12, 2014)

i got it yesterday, my aggregate is 65.5% yours?


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

My aggregate is 66.24. My first priority was Shifa but hearing the court case I am going to opt for FUMC...


----------



## weirdwilli (Oct 10, 2014)

Ali11 said:


> i think its not important to give answers with much arguements ..They will not see whether we are putting our answers right or not..They will see our approach and power of making decisions ..I think as much as we give reasons more questions they will ask of that topic to confuse us ..


I totally agree , the point of the interview is not to see if we have the right answer , after all medical school is supposed to each us these ethics , so they wouldn't expect many of us to have a spot on answer anyway . 
I believe he purpose of the interview is to see how well we handle and solve problems efficiently under stress


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

I had compiled a list of possible interview questions last year. Thought it might be useful for you guys. Note that some are directly copied (like the one with answers and hashtags)
Best of luck on your admissions!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

This was really helpful, thankyou! As much as I would love to tell them I would be devastated if I cant get in (which i wont), I'll have to come up with a back up plan. So far, I dont have one. :/


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

hey guys pdmc site says shifa isnt a recognzed by pm&dc :/


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

shabbir jan said:


> hey guys pdmc site says shifa isnt a recognzed by pm&dc :/


I have no idea honestly. People are saying mixed stuff...


----------



## haroonafzaal (Oct 2, 2014)

I dont think that case has been resolved.. it is what PMDC site says (Admission Stopped by Islamabad High Court due to non affiliation with recognized university)


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Shifa students say its resolved. Outside people say its not. PMDC site still doesnt say its accepted. 
I dont know what is the real deal!


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

guuuyyyzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, though its a COMPLETELY stupid question,,,,,,,, but what the hell am is supposed to wear to the interview???? :laugh:

- - - Updated - - -

just kidding,,,,,  keep up the good discussion,,,, 

- - - Updated - - -

IHC had banned shifa from new admissions until it resolved the problem of PMDC not recognizing its degree, the case was by the students of shifa, so I guess the students know it better AND as they have resumed inductions soo I guess the case has been resolved,,, 

- - - Updated - - -

PMDC recognizes the degree awarded by bahria university BUT shifa became an autonomous exam conducting body in 2012, i.e shifa tamer e millat university, the degree of which PMDC did not recognize, so no license for practicing in Pakistan, so kids go over to IHC so no admission induction until this raula is resolved, now= admission induction so thus we deduce that raula= case finish finish,,,, degree= recognized recognized,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Bilal370 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PMDC recognizes the degree awarded by bahria university BUT shifa became an autonomous exam conducting body in 2012, i.e shifa tamer e millat university, the degree of which PMDC did not recognize, so no license for practicing in Pakistan, so kids go over to IHC so no admission induction until this raula is resolved, now= admission induction so thus we deduce that raula= case finish finish,,,, degree= recognized recognized,,,,,,,,,



No, admissions being conducted does not mean that raula is resolved. Shifa has continued with its admission process despite PMDC continuously complaining to IHC to stop them. The continued induction process by Shifa is only pissing off the PMDC further! Its more of a fight of egoes now. PMDC doesnt want to give up and SHIFA doesnt want to listen to anyone. 

And wear something formal


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah, and i got to travel for like 11 hours too,,,,,,,, blaaaaaakh em dead,,,, @[email protected]


----------

